# Made an inquiry about this little boy



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I have really been tossing the idea around get a playmate for Lady. She tolerates all dogs but only seems to get excited about small dogs. There is another chihuahua in our neighborhood that she just loves. They are adorable together. I made an initial inquiry about the little guy in the link below this morning (via email). This is the same breeder that I got Lady from. I am pleased with her as a breeder. This is a tiny dog (2.1 pounds) should I worry about how small he is? Is he bound to have health issue, short life due to size? There is a video link embedded in the link below.

Caesar


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

He is just gorgeous! I thought he was lovely and then I saw the video of him with his constantly wagging tail! I hope you get him coz I've fallen in love already!


----------



## roxysmum (Sep 5, 2012)

He's adorable. Such a cute little man


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

He is super cute but I personally would worry about the size. A friends Chihuahua has the same weight (she rescued him from being kept in a rabbit cage) and I was shocked how tiny and fragile he was compared to Rocky. 

Also accidents can happen really quickly. As we were all sitting in the living room, the dogs playing, my friends tiny Chi fell off the sofa and layed on the floor without moving. He had to go to the vets straight away as he had a seizure. That was really scary and I am sure if he was bigger he would have been fine falling off.

Also I know that she always keeps him in a little fabric crate when she is gone as her other 2 Chihuahuas are a lot bigger compared to him and she is scared of accidents to happen (which I can totally understand).

I am not telling you that you shouldn't get him but just trying to show what can happen and how much extra care and attention he will need. If you think you can handle it than you should get him .


----------



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

He is adorable! I have two his size. You just need to be really careful, accidents can easily happen with tiny ones.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i love him !!! if it were me, i would try to get him asap


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh is he beautiful! Yes, there are concerns with his size. I would weigh if you think Lady would be okay playing with a dog that small? Is she gentle or rough? Dominant or submissive? Do you currently have stairs to the couch/bed for Lady? If not, you'd need them for this guy for sure. 

If you think Lady will be okay an you guys can handle the few extra precautions you'd have to take for him, is say go for it!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Oh is he beautiful! Yes, there are concerns with his size. I would weigh if you think Lady would be okay playing with a dog that small? Is she gentle or rough? Dominant or submissive? Do you currently have stairs to the couch/bed for Lady? If not, you'd need them for this guy for sure.
> 
> If you think Lady will be okay an you guys can handle the few extra precautions you'd have to take for him, is say go for it!
> 
> ...


Lady is exceptionally calm and gentle. I don't she think she would be too rough. He is very tiny. I think he is adorable but Lady is 5.5 pounds. The breeder said they would be fine together. I trust her on this since she knows both dogs, remember i got Lady as an adult. We actually don't have stairs for Lady. She can jump to the couch and jumps down too. We put her on the bed and she does not jump down on her own (our bed is one of the higher beds). The nice thing about that is, she stays up on the bed all night which I kind of like. If we added stairs, Lady could get up and down too....hmmm. I do like the fact that I can walk Lady but I doubt this little guy would walk far.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh and when the breeder emailed me, she told me of another dog she is selling. He was also used to breed. I always loved this one and saw him when I got Lady. He is 3.5 pounds and I love his coloring. This is Prince Valiant. I think my heart has been quickly steered in this direction!

Princevaliant


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

they're all beautiful, totally the type I adore.
I'm in love with little Marigold /dreams ;_;


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I wouldn't bet that he can't walk far. Mylo has had 2 hours worth of walks a day since he was 12 weeks old and then ran around the house and played for hours) He was about 2lbs then. I also believe that Bella (belongs to ~LS~, I think she's 2.7lbs) does several hours of walking a day and also gets let off to run around with the bigger dogs.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Oh and when the breeder emailed me, she told me of another dog she is selling. He was also used to breed. I always loved this one and saw him when I got Lady. He is 3.5 pounds and I love his coloring. This is Prince Valiant. I think my heart has been quickly steered in this direction!
> 
> Princevaliant


He is cute but I much prefer the first guy. He just has a really sweet face and I love the way he seems so happy the whole time he got petted.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> He is cute but I much prefer the first guy. He just has a really sweet face and I love the way he seems so happy the whole time he got petted.


I am worried about how small Ceasar is. Prince Valiant is a confirmed walker. He loves walks and does well on a leash I am told. Some of the same issues related to a small pup might still apply as he is 3.5 pounds, still smaller than Lady at 5.5. I really like the tri-color, he and Lady would have a nice contrast in appearance while the coloring of Caesar is much like Lady minus the mask. If I decide to see one of them, I'll check out both and see which Lady seems to prefer. There is a huge difference in price (over a $1,000 difference between the two). Why is it the smaller they get the more expensive they get? They are both AKC registered as is Lady.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Ouch! That's a lot if money! Because the smaller they are the more sought after they are because small=cute.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I love marigold and buttercup.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx is 3.85 pounds and he can do just about everything. If it isn't too hot we normally walk about 5 miles a day. He can get up on the couch and other furniture all by himself and get down too. The only place he cannot get up onto is our bed but I like it like that. I like that if I want to take a nap and put Jaxx on the bed I know he will not get down (he tried it once before I could catch him and never tried it again.) 
The only thing I am very careful about kids picking Jaxx up but I think I would by that way even with a 8-10 pound dog. My rule with the neighborhood kids is if they want to hold him they have to sit on the ground. 
I think if it were me I would prefer the one that is 3.5 pounds. They are both adorable but at 3.85 pounds I worry about Jaxx getting stepped on or something and getting hurt. I think I would go nuts worrying about a dog that is under 3 pounds and likely won't get any bigger.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Ouch! That's a lot if money! Because the smaller they are the more sought after they are because small=cute.


Aww, I know we are all biased to our own but I think Lady is adorable and she is a 5.5 pounds! I guess another factor I have to consider is my indoor cat who is 13 pounds! Lady and the cat pretty much ignore each other so I doubt there would be a problem. I do hate that Lady seems to have taken over the kitty bed and the cat does nothing to hold her ground!


----------



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

Smaller they are the more time and expense the breeder has to put into them to make sure they will be healthy and self sustaining (from diseases etc). Also my two little ones are full of energy, I wouldn't bet that Ceasar wouldn't be able to walk far. But when you got to see them you will know which one is for you


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm another one with a wee chi, and I agree that being tiny doesn't mean they can't go out on walks. Lyra has gone on walks with Wren (the husky) and me, and kept pace, for all that she had to take 4 steps for every one of ours. 

Smaller chihuahuas aren't _necessarily_ prone to more illness in their life than the bigger ones, though sometimes that small size is due to a congenital problem like a liver shunt or hydrocephalus. They are also more likely to retain baby teeth (but, really, a lot of chis need retained baby teeth pulled) and the tinier mouth means even more crowding with their teeth, so brush those chompers or prepare for routine dentals. I do also think many of the bitties have luxating patellas.

However, if Caesar was bred by a responsible breeder and she was showing him, it seems most likely his limbs are sound, and at 15 months, he'd very very sickly if he had a liver shunt and showing symptoms if he had hydrocephalus. And if he's already neutered, he's probably had any retained baby teeth pulled, already. So, health-wise, I expect he's in good shape.

As others said, while the smaller dogs aren't exactly more accident prone, if they do fall off of something or get stepped on, they can get hurt more easily. But, at least in my experience, if you use common sense, you avoid most potential accidents. 

In the end, it comes down to personal preference. Some folks love the itty bitties, some prefer a dog that feels sturdier, some aren't fussed about size one way or the other, because other traits being right are more important to them. 

I do think a 2lb and a 5lb dog can play safely, if the 5lb dog is gentle. 

But, having said all that, it sounds to me like your heart is really with Prince Valiant, and if that's the case, that's the boy you should bring home.

(Also, I just have to add, looking through all these photos, the breeder's little 'doggie dioramas' are awesome and hilarious.)


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

All of her dogs are gorgeous so just see which ones personality you're drawn to. I'm not bothered about size really. Mylo is charting to be between 5 and a half and 6 and a half pounds and he's a sturdy little thing. That's a great thing for me because I want to have kids in the future and I won't have to worry as much. He runs around and bangs his head on the floor or headbuts us when he's playing and doesn't even notice! I like ceasar not because of his size but his happy temperament in the video.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh Jayda, they are both so beautiful!! I don't know which one I like more, but that extra $1000 could get you tons of goodies for the new baby and some money in ur purse. I think getting a playmate for lady is a great idea, especially if ur getting him from the same breeder since lady is such a great dog!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh my goodness. Prince Valiant is absolutely stunning! I can definitely see why you love him. I'd go visit and see which boys personality "fits" with lady and your family. 

Can you PM me your experience with this breeder? I'm looking long term for a female (probably 1-2 years) and Columbia isn't far from here for a decent breeder and excellent dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

You know I like the prince too, and a 2 hours drive is very tempting right now..... JUST KIDDING!!!! I would never do that to you, just trying to encourage you to get him instead...lol.

I saw a chi just like lady at a pet store a few weeks ago. Very beautiful, very soft, and about the same size that you mentioned. Made me want a long coat, but my hubby said no way


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok, I decided against Caesar due to size and the fact that he would need food constantly out during the day when we are at work. He and Lady would both be gated into the laundry room while we are at work. Leaving food out with Lady in there would not be good since she needs controlled food portion. The little guy is crate trained. I suppose he could be left in a crate with food but I just don't want to do that. Then the fact that he is so tiny. The breeder actually brought Prince Valiant over to my house last night to see his response to Lady and vice versa (she has been to my house before and I was very comfortable with that). Prince Valient was interested but Lady was very cautious. He is a cute, cute little dog with a fabulous and calm demeanor (did not bark once). The Breeder said Lady would still be top dog with this pup which I like. He is noticably smaller than Lady but not to small. I absolutely love him. I told the breeder I would let her know this morning. While my husband was willing to meet the dog, liked him, he is not giving me enough support to go through with getting the dog. I am not happy at all about this. Hubby feels another one would be too much trouble, more work, etc. The thing is, I do most of the work by far with Lady and would for the new pup too. So I sit here this morning knowing I want the dog but if I did get it there would be some marital issues. Has anyone had a husband that eventually caved after first saying no? He just doesn't get the emotional attachment to them that I do. I am sooo not happy right now. . Is two really that much more work than one?


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

No, two is definitely not more work than one imo and any benefits far outweigh any extra little bit you may have to do i.e. washing 2 bowls, picking up double poop etc.

That little fellow is just gorgeous and both of my 2 tinies (2lb) play hard and fast with my huge girl who's about 9lbs. They're so nimble & quick, they know how to look after themselves, and my 2 biggies are ever so gentle with the tinies. My little boy Tiny wanders happily at my friends amongst the group pack which contains one heck of a boisterous Schnauzer puppy & 2 Boston Terriers and he won't take any nonsense from them either now that he's old enough to stand up for himself - they don't even get close enough to knock him over he's so agile & fast.

When it comes to husbands, I'm afraid I'm not the one to ask because I do everything I want to do, when I want to do it, and if they don't like it, pfft, who cares, so long as they don't sulk around me. They all come around in the end from what I've seen of my girlfriend's fellas who try to keep their wives in line, pfft again! I would never let any man dictate to me when it comes to animals, children or family, they're out of bounds for influence or interference. Try telling him he can't spend $'s on his favorite hobby, pasttime!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> No, two is definitely not more work than one imo and any benefits far outweigh any extra little bit you may have to do i.e. washing 2 bowls, picking up double poop etc.
> 
> That little fellow is just gorgeous and both of my 2 tinies (2lb) play hard and fast with my huge girl who's about 9lbs. They're so nimble & quick, they know how to look after themselves, and my 2 biggies are ever so gentle with the tinies. My little boy Tiny wanders happily at my friends amongst the group pack which contains one heck of a boisterous Schnauzer puppy & 2 Boston Terriers and he won't take any nonsense from them either now that he's old enough to stand up for himself - they don't even get close enough to knock him over he's so agile & fast.
> 
> When it comes to husbands, I'm afraid I'm not the one to ask because I do everything I want to do, when I want to do it, and if they don't like it, pfft, who cares, so long as they don't sulk around me. They all come around in the end from what I've seen of my girlfriend's fellas who try to keep their wives in line, pfft again! I would never let any man dictate to me when it comes to animals, children or family, they're out of bounds for influence or interference. Try telling him he can't spend $'s on his favorite hobby, pasttime!


Ha, I like your take on the husband thing. His take is that he really didn't want Lady but agreed because I wanted her. By the way, he loves her now and admits that. He is slow to make decisions, when I see something I want and view it as feasible, I go for it. He will spend years weighing pros and cons. If it feels right (like this little pup) I work it out as I go along. I don't over think things, he does. I am so not happy right now. Seriously, how much work could a 3.5 pound dog be? I am looking at Prince Valiant not Ceasar. This dog is show trained. You can place him in a stance and he will stand there until picked up. This is not a pup who will bark, jump all over, terrorize people and/or tear the house apart. I think part of it is that many men (maybe) just don't get the level of emotional attachment that women do. I look at the pup and don't see "work", I see a companion and a little furry friend. Goodness, a kid is work and we were married late in life and have no kids. Sorry for the rant!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Could you have the dog on trial for a couple of weeks? That way everyone is happy.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Two dogs is more of a financial investment than one (twice the food, twice the vet visits, twice the outfits ), but as far as actual work, two dogs tends to be less. You don't have to put as much time in keeping your dog entertained, because they'll entertain each other.


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

My husband didn't want any dogs at all. Then I got Khorra and he fell in love with her. He would even hold her and play with her sometimes. Then I mentioned getting a second puppy as a playmate for her. He absolutely didn't want a second dog. He thought that it would be way too much of a hassle. Well, we ended up getting Dakota and he even went with me when we got him. I think the more I talked about it, the more he figured my mind was made up and he just got used to the idea. Now he enjoys both dogs and it's really no more trouble having two than it was one. I love that they always have a playmate around and are never alone. I wouldn't trade that and it works well for us and our lifestyle. Good luck to you and I really hope you get him, he's beautiful! I'm sure hubby will come around like he did last time.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Could you have the dog on trial for a couple of weeks? That way everyone is happy.


The answer is yes, the breeder said we could do a trial run. I will approach hubby about this tonight. Hehehe....if I get the pup into the house I think the cards in my hand!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jayda said:


> The answer is yes, the breeder said we could do a trial run. I will approach hubby about this tonight. Hehehe....if I get the pup into the house I think the cards in my hand!


Exactly! He will fall in love. He will see how happy Lady is to have a brother. Then he will accept the fact that he has zero control. Lol. I say definitely do the trial! What's the worst that could happen?


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

My husband agreed to a trial run. To get him to agree to a trial run, I agreed that he could say no and I would accept that if after an extended visit he still thinks Valiant will be too much to handle. So little guy better be on his best behavior and suck up to his new daddy while he is here. I am actually pleased to have a trial run too now that I think about it. Little Valiant is a doll baby, if hubby doesn't accept him, I need a new hubby (kidding)!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yay!! I hope it goes well, he will fall in love, how could you not???? Can't wait to hear what he thinks!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Extended visit next weekend. Can't wait. Valiant is so cute and is such a charming duo with Lady.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Extended visit next weekend. Can't wait. Valiant is so cute and is such a charming duo with Lady.


Just so you know, we are all expecting pictures.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

It is going to be a long upcoming work week. I will post some pictures. I did find out that the pup just had a dental and he lost two bottom teeth. He is just over three years old, should I be worried. The pup has a great bite but does not have two tiny front lower teeth. Lady has all her teeth and she is four. Is this a sign the new guy might continue to lose teeth?


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Jayda said:


> It is going to be a long upcoming work week. I will post some pictures. I did find out that the pup just had a dental and he lost two bottom teeth. He is just over three years old, should I be worried. The pup has a great bite but does not have two tiny front lower teeth. Lady has all her teeth and she is four. Is this a sign the new guy might continue to lose teeth?


It's possible. Different dogs mouths acquire plaque at different rates. Lyra's not quite 3, and she's already had to have a couple teeth pulled. Since he's just had a dental and his teeth are currently in good shape, the best thing you can do is brush, brush, brush them! If you can brush his teeth daily, it will help a lot towards keeping tartar off. There's also a supplement you can add to their drinking water called Healthy Mouth that helps deter tartar build up. Active chewing on things like bully sticks or any other good chew will help, as well. And check his teeth routinely. If you're starting to see buildup on any teeth, don't wait for his next check up. Call your vet and see if a cleaning is in order. If you stay on top of it, he can keep all his teeth for years to come. 

Also, the front teeth tend to be the ones that need to be pulled soonest. They don't chew as much with those teeth, and the roots are very shallow.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

We were at a family function yesterday. Three family dogs were there plus Lady and about 10 people. It was a birthday party. This event alone tells me that little Caesar, as cute as he is, would not have been the right guy for me. I like taking Lady places. Although there were no children, there was constant activity and people moving about. The party was both indoor and outdoors. The dogs went in and out freely to a fenced yard. I just couldn't imagine a tiny dog like Caesar in this environment unless he was being held. Lady looked small with the other dogs, Prince Valiant is smaller than Lady and Ceasar is just plain tiny. Counting down the work week already. I am struggling already with what will happen if my husband will not agree to the new little guy after the visit! Fingers crossed he will fall in love with him.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

So you could hold him, take him for walks in the front yard when he needs a break, or leave him home on those occasions depending on how long you generally stay and how often those happen. Just a thought. He could also be in a carrier in a bedroom perhaps to nap?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

krbshappy71 said:


> So you could hold him, take him for walks in the front yard when he needs a break, or leave him home on those occasions depending on how long you generally stay and how often those happen. Just a thought. He could also be in a carrier in a bedroom perhaps to nap?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


She's decided against Caesar. She's looking at Prince Valiant, who is bigger and more sturdy. 

Jayda, I am so excited for you!!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh whoops thanks for pointing that out.  

Congrats !


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, Prince Valiant! So excited. Too funny that a grown woman is distracted at work thinking about a 4 pound little dog! I always wanted a dog but I never thought these little long coats would capture my heart like they have.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

haha cute! do post pictures soon ♥ oh and do you think you could smuggle marigold out to me? :lol:


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

The breeder does send her pups, across the US but England might be a bit far! Marigold is a cutie and I love the name!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

So sweet! I'm late on this as I've not been around much lately  but I have to say the little guys can be wonderful! It's been said they actually live longer than the larger dogs, I think this may well be true we've had two smaller dogs reach the age of 19 in our family. As long as he's from a good breeder you should not really worry about health issues, that is mainly related to those mills selling runts as teacups, there is a vast difference between a genetically tiny dog and a starved emaciated runt dog.

I have a tiny boy and a regular girl (5 pounds) and there is an obvious size difference but they get along wonderfully. I do notice my little one does not have the same energy level and cannot walk as long as my girl, he's got wee little short legs.. I often laugh when I see people talking about walking these little ones for hours.. I just could not imagine that! My little one is a pillow king, he loves to just be in a lap or lounging. 

They are a bit delicate but if you already have a small dog (5 pounds is pretty small) you should already be well versed in the care and needs! 

Good luck & I hope your trial goes well!!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

He is adorable. I think is you think Lady would be gentle with him he will be fine. Eva is just a bit bigger than he is and play with my other 3 just fine. She might be the smallest but she is the boss of the pack lol.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I got to thinking today that I am not wild at all about the name Valiant. It is kind of a mouthful to get out. Assuming we keep him and he has the lively spunky personality I beleive he has, I'd like to rename him Roadster! Yes, I drive a BMW Z4 Roadster but I just think Roadster would be so cute for a little male doggie. Roadsters (as in the car vesion) evoke a sense of freedom, playfulness and adventure for the open road. A playful male chihuahua evokes the same in my mind. Thoughts? Lady and Roadster, I like it. Help, I am getting in too deep!

PS- A roadster is a small, low, two door sport convertible!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I assumed you would call him Prince, and Prince and Lady sound nice together. Choosing a name is one of the best things about getting a new dog though, so you should definitely call him whatever you fancy


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I assumed you would call him Prince, and Prince and Lady sound nice together. Choosing a name is one of the best things about getting a new dog though, so you should definitely call him whatever you fancy


I kind of assumed that too. It has a royal theme about it! 

But I think roadster is a cute name too! You should get to know his personality and then decide what fits him. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I would have thought the name would be shortened to Prince as well but he currently goes by Valiant. I do like Price....and Roadster too. If he is more refined Prince would work, if he is more carefree and playful it'll be Roadster! Lady definitely fits Lady's diva-like self!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, you could always call him Prince Roadster...


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I am excited beyond belief. I pick up Valiant after work tomorrow. I think hubby has has come around over the past weekend (sure hope so anyway). We had dinner with some friends tonight. Unfortunately, someone brought up the cost of boarding dogs. I think we have options other than boarding since we have some local family but I am curious on what others pay per night to board two dogs?


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

I can't wait for pictures of Valiant and Lady!

I can't help as far as boarding. When we go out of town, we have a petsitter who visits the dogs 3 times a day and then stays at the house overnight. It's much easier and less stressful for them, and cheaper for me than trying to board all my guys. But I don't know, if it's only two, how bad it would be. I do believe a lot of boarding facilities offer discounts on the second dog if you board two together.


----------



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

That's the good thing about only having one little dog-I never had to pay board, just brought her with me!

I think it's wonderful your bringing little Prince~Valiant~Roadster (  ) home for a trial run. Seems like an excellent idea!!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

September said:


> I think it's wonderful your bringing little Prince~Valiant~Roadster (  ) home for a trial run. Seems like an excellent idea!!


Taking the Roaster for a test drive, as it were.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

He's here! What a total cutie. I brought him home and walked him around the house and then brought Lady out. They were immediately fine together and I believe she was immediately excited. They did live together for awhile with the breeder. Maybe they do remember each other. We all did a short walk together. Valiant was good on leash and didn't bark at other dogs. He is too darn cute and he and Lady are adorable together. He did not hold still for pictures today though. Here are a few. No verdict from hubby yet because he isn't home yet! I love him! More later, kind of a whirlwind right now.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

Ooh he's nice looking! Handsome boy. I hope he works out!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

For Zorana-

I am crazy. I found this on a 60% off sale and thought Valiant would look as good as Leo. It fits him and looks so cute. Size 1, if we dont keep him is Leo a size 1? I'll donate it! I only tried it on him, he is not wearing it, too much other adjusting right now!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awh Jayda, he is so beautiful!! Glad it's going good so far for you and Lady! I love that little jacket! Does it fit him? Leo wears a 2 usually from wooflink but maybe the jackets run bigger?? Thanks for thinking of me!! When will hubby be home to meet him??


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Hubby should be home at any moment! The jacket fits him but not with anything under it. couldn't resist a great buy on it. It is very nicely made. How much does Leo weigh?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yay!! I can't wait to hear what he thinks! Leo weighs just under 4lbs. Wooflink is one of my favorite brands!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

That's is his weight too!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Also, my initial impression is he is Roadster!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yay! I'm so glad he and Lady like each other. I hope hubby lovessss him. And more pics, please!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Another pic... This little guy has been shown so I was told I could put him on 
a high counter and he would stay there. I brushed my teeth to this cutie!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh I love that picture! He's so handsome! Did hubby come home yet??


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

I think Valiant Roadster is looking like a veeeery promising candidate for stuffonmymutt.com >.>


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

What a cutie!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh WOW, He is a very handsome boy! Congrats, I hope it all works out with hubby too!


----------



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh he is just precious!!

Good luck with the hubby


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

he is handsome! love the pictures.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Jayda said:


> Oh and when the breeder emailed me, she told me of another dog she is selling. He was also used to breed. I always loved this one and saw him when I got Lady. He is 3.5 pounds and I love his coloring. This is Prince Valiant. I think my heart has been quickly steered in this direction!
> 
> Princevaliant


I would go with Prince love his face plus he weights more good thing that he loves to walk my younger chi is his size and hates to walk on a leash.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Jayda said:


> Another pic... This little guy has been shown so I was told I could put him on
> a high counter and he would stay there. I brushed my teeth to this cutie!


Hope you get him


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

All is going well. Valiant and Lady sure like each other. In terms of keeping Lady company, Valiant is a good idea. I walked them the morning and they do great together. Hubby is seeming pawsitive....(-: The picture below is after our walk this morning. Very nice fall morning here in SC. go Gamecocks, beat LSU (for the football fans out there)!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

He's beautiful. I'm glad him and Lady are getting on and things are going positively with hubby. Keep us updated!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

They are really enjoying each other. Lady and he are playing. So nice to see them enjoying each other. They have been playing chase too although not on this video. Lady (the little Diva) loves looking at the camera, Valiant a little harder to capture!

https://fbcdn-video-a.akamaihd.net/..._=1350179891_b86f60c014d51393e6609550f8898c7b


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Darn, video link not working


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

See if this works! Sorry about that. You know I bet many of us kind of that've the baby talk going with our pups, this video tells me how bad I have it! Love this little guy and my Lady of course!

http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj564/Jayda59/62adadd563e03ee8154a72f04c103d67.mp4


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

I love the video. It looks as thought lady and prince were meant to be.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hahaha, that worked, but it opened in a different video player than normal for me, which just plays the same video over and over without stopping which I've never noticed it do before .... 

I'm sitting here for ages watching and thinking oh my gawd is this ever going to end, this poor man being tortured for 10+ mins by his very clever wife who's reinforcing with her words over and over (to the point of distraction) that it's a completely done deal whether he likes it or not i.e. if she said "sister" & "daddy" once she said it 100 times ... then I took it down from full screen so I could see the running time bar etc & realised I'd watched the video 10 times over .... oh I can't stop chuckling!!!!

They look great together and it's wonderful to see him so at ease with strangers in a different environment so incredibly quickly which is a great testament to his nature and temperament.

What is the breeder feeding him? In the first 2 pics it looks as though his coat is a little lack-lustre but that would turn to a glistening, silky sheen with raw and/or ZiwiPeak as mine all did in a matter of just a couple of weeks - the transformation in their coats was nothing short of a miracle..


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry for the video playing over and over. Obviously I don't know about posting videos!!! Actually we just had the talk and decided to keep him! Yeah. I have already been giving him Ziwipeak with salmon oil added mixed with his other food. It has really given Lady a great coat. I think it will be the same for Prince Valiant to. He is precious.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

He is gorgeous. Glad they are getting along. Any decisions being made??!!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

We are keeping him! So excited. It has happened so fast but just seems right. They are sleeping side-by-side right next to me on the couch right now. 

Excuse the hair in the picture, I just got back from yoga!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh Jayda!!! I am so excited for you!! That picture is simply beautiful, you should frame it. Absolutely wonderful! When it's right, it's right. I'm so glad hubby came around, Lady is just gorgeous with him!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

They look PERFECT together-and perfect with you!

Congrats!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Sigh, I love happy endings.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Hooray! Welcome home, little guy!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Yea glad your getting him


----------



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

Aww!! That's so wonderful  I'm sooo happy for you


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Your two cutie pie's look absolutely gorgeous together!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Jayda said:


> We are keeping him! So excited. It has happened so fast but just seems right. They are sleeping side-by-side right next to me on the couch right now.
> 
> Excuse the hair in the picture, I just got back from yoga!






Oh I LOVE this! :thumbright: Jayda, wow! Congrats! The three of you look so cute and happy together...priceless!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I don't want to go work, I want to stay home and play with the pups! Hubby, me and the pups are going to a cabin in the mountains for a long weekend. It'll be fun to take a trip with them.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

So glad it worked out 
I just realised you have the long coat versiosn of my two now!


----------

